# I wish today had been cancelled



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Today will be the 5th day in a row with temperatures above 100 degrees.
Christmas Day was 109
Boxing Day was 110
Monday was 106
Tuesday was 105
Today is forecast 100.4


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2021)

La Nina effect? We're having quite mild conditions over in the east. Overcast with some gentle rain.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> La Nina effect? We're having quite mild conditions over in the east. Overcast with some gentle rain.


It seems that lack of wind is keeping the current hot weather trough stationary in the Great Australian Bight.


----------



## Lara (Dec 28, 2021)

Saturday will be a high of 85 in Perth! Hang in there Bretrick. You can do this


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Lara said:


> Saturday will be a high of 85 in Perth! Hang in there Bretrick. You can do this


----------



## Lara (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 28, 2021)

I wish today had been cancelled, good to know. Next time give me a heads up and I'll make it happen. By the way, should I cancel the day it is unfortunate the range of the cancelled day is relevant to me. I have not perfected the long range of day cancellation application is currently in beta.​


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

I'd love it there.  I'm cold at any temperature under 85.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2021)

The Southern Hemisphere is entering Summer, while we in the North will be contending with snow, ice and freezing temperatures, for the next 3 months.  Such is "life".


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

11.41am, temperature clicked over to 100 degrees


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The Southern Hemisphere is entering Summer, while we in the North will be contending with snow, ice and freezing temperatures, for the next 3 months.  Such is "life".


Where I live in Tx, we don't get super cold temperatures until late Jan or Feb.  Fortunately, it has been in the 70's an 80's lately and 40  to 60 at night.  We really get it in the summer though.  But the past 3 or 4 or so years have not been bad at all.  Before that we had a bad drought and I lost some trees, an elm and a pecan.  Ranchers had to sell or kill off livestock or have water and feed shipped in if their tanks or wells went dry.  Some failed altogether.  Temps were up to 120 in the day and avg. about 90-100 at night.  The vultures even left.  These are my favorite bird here.  They are nature's sterilizer.  They can eat the most toxic or spoiled thing and the waste comes out clean.  They are a beautiful miracle of nature. They are very smart and make good pets.  They are back now which makes me so happy!

And, when I first came here I would be parked in the Walmart parking lot in time to see nearly a hundred bats all fly out of the building at dusk.  It was a spectacular sight.  Well, that went on for months and then . . .they were exterminated.  Or, moved, maybe. The bats are really good pets too.  There are movements around the U.S. to save the bats.  They are an important part of out Eco-system here in Texas.
I love our critters here, well, most of them. 

 

​
Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'd love it there.  I'm cold at any temperature under 85.


You're just cold, period.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks to La Nina our weather is all over the place, by far the wettest summer we have had, not that I am complaining after the drought and mouse plague.
My Weatherzone app is going nuts with sending out alerts then canceling them only to resend them again.
I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Where I live in Tx, we don't get super cold temperatures until late Jan or Feb.  Fortunately, it has been in the 70's an 80's lately and 40  to 60 at night.  We really get it in the summer though.  But the past 3 or 4 or so years have not been bad at all.  Before that we had a bad drought and I lost some trees, an elm and a pecan.  Ranchers had to sell or kill off livestock or have water and feed shipped in if their tanks or wells went dry.  Some failed altogether.  Temps were up to 120 in the day and avg. about 90-100 at night.  The vultures even left.  These are my favorite bird here.  They are nature's sterilizer.  They can eat the most toxic or spoiled thing and the waste comes out clean.  They are a beautiful miracle of nature. They are very smart and make good pets.  They are back now which makes me so happy!
> 
> And, when I first came here I would be parked in the Walmart parking lot in time to see nearly a hundred bats all fly out of the building at dusk.  It was a spectacular sight.  Well, that went on for months and then . . .they were exterminated.  Or, moved, maybe. The bats are really good pets too.  There are movements around the U.S. to save the bats.  They are an important part of out Eco-system here in Texas.
> I love our critters here, well, most of them.
> ...


No need to be sorry for loving your critters.
I love our critters as well and I often go out bush to photograph them.
Western Grey Kangaroos



Osprey



Bearded Dragon


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Where I live in Tx, we don't get super cold temperatures until late Jan or Feb.  Fortunately, it has been in the 70's an 80's lately and 40  to 60 at night.  We really get it in the summer though.  But the past 3 or 4 or so years have not been bad at all.  Before that we had a bad drought and I lost some trees, an elm and a pecan.  Ranchers had to sell or kill off livestock or have water and feed shipped in if their tanks or wells went dry.  Some failed altogether.  Temps were up to 120 in the day and avg. about 90-100 at night.  The vultures even left.  These are my favorite bird here.  They are nature's sterilizer.  They can eat the most toxic or spoiled thing and the waste comes out clean.  They are a beautiful miracle of nature. They are very smart and make good pets.  They are back now which makes me so happy!
> 
> And, when I first came here I would be parked in the Walmart parking lot in time to see nearly a hundred bats all fly out of the building at dusk.  It was a spectacular sight.  Well, that went on for months and then . . .they were exterminated.  Or, moved, maybe. The bats are really good pets too.  There are movements around the U.S. to save the bats.  They are an important part of out Eco-system here in Texas.
> I love our critters here, well, most of them.
> ...


Looks like we will get some super cold temps this weekend.  In the 20's between Saturday night and Sunday morning.  Cover your outdoor faucets and let your sinks drip!


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Looks like we will get some super cold temps this weekend.  In the 20's between Saturday night and Sunday morning.  Cover your outdoor faucets and let your sinks drip!


We don't seem to get weather as bad a Ft. Worth-Dallas. But, it seems to be getting chilly, wrap up and cuddle up.  Time for hot cocoa!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The Southern Hemisphere is entering Summer, while we in the North will be contending with snow, ice and freezing temperatures, for the next 3 months.  Such is "life".


Such is life is what Ned Kelly said just before they hanged him.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 29, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> 11.41am, temperature clicked over to 100 degrees


A bit unpleasant, eh? How are you keeping cool?


----------



## RnR (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugger today being cancelled ... I just wish 2020 and 2021 were cancelled as well ... what a horrible ride with the current pandemic. Wishing everyone the best for 2022 ... hope things improve for you, yours and us.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> A bit unpleasant, eh? How are you keeping cool?


I bought myself an air conditioner last summer. So I am okay when I am inside.
Outside? Intense sun will burn in 10 minutes.
Park the car, 45 degrees inside when returning. Stupid hot.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

RnR said:


> Bugger today being cancelled ... I just wish 2020 and 2021 were cancelled as well ... what a horrible ride with the current pandemic. Wishing everyone the best for 2022 ... hope things improve for you, yours and us.


Seems like there is going to be no end to this rubbish that is going on. New case, new restrictions
Humbug and balderdash.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Today will be the 5th day in a row with temperatures above 100 degrees.
> Christmas Day was 109
> Boxing Day was 110
> Monday was 106
> ...


Well, feel free to send those high temps over here...  this 11 degrees SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'd love it there.  I'm cold at any temperature under 85.



anything below 85 is frigid...


----------



## Judycat (Dec 29, 2021)

Today is yesterday's tomorrow.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 29, 2021)

Come North...if you dare


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

Mizmo said:


> Come North...if you dare
> 
> View attachment 201276


Nooooo...I left Tasmania to get away from the snow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2021)

3 degrees this morning 13 now, supposed to snow again.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

Mizmo said:


> Come North...if you dare
> 
> View attachment 201276


Like locals say-  OhHellNo!!!!!


----------

